# My new mod the no corner cube v cube 3



## Findnf (Jan 16, 2021)

This was a esay mod i disassembled a v cube 3 and then put only the centrepieces on here is a picture


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice mod.

I forgot that v-cubes existed. They are such an old brand, and they are not popular since a decade.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice mod.
> 
> I forgot that v-cubes existed. They are such an old brand, and they are not popular since a decade.


Yea they are gone no one uses them in comps


----------



## Findnf (Jan 16, 2021)

This is a easy mod


----------



## Findnf (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

Yo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Findnf said:


> This is a easy mod





Findnf said:


> Hi





Findnf said:


> Yo


These are useless posts. I’m just curious what you’re trying to do by posting these? People have seen the thread, and they would have replied to it if they had found it interesting. You shouldn’t keep bumping the thread, because it’s against the Forum Rules:

d. No Bumping Threads
Bumping your own topic for the sake of getting it to the top is not allowed. ‘Bumping’ your thread is allowed if you have something of value to add, however, consider editing the topic instead of adding a new post to it.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> These are useless posts. I’m just curious what you’re trying to do by posting these? People have seen the thread, and they would have replied to it if they had found it interesting. You shouldn’t keep bumping the thread, because it’s against the Forum Rules:
> 
> d. No Bumping Threads
> Bumping your own topic for the sake of getting it to the top is not allowed. ‘Bumping’ your thread is allowed if you have something of value to add, however, consider editing the topic instead of adding a new post to it.


Sorry i did not mean to


----------

